# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft General > WoW Items & Quests >  [Mage] Is Engineering worth it?

## Frío

Well, I'm starting a horde mage and i was wondering if those goggles in engineering are really worth it. I kind of want to do Alch/herb or Enchant/mining, but I want what would benefit me the most at 70. My last mage had taken engineering and mining up to level 30. I didn't get 70 on it so I couldn't judge it that much, so i want someones opinion on whether it's worth it or not. 
Thanks for the help in advance!:wave:

----------


## 2dgreengiant

tailoring and enchanting are the best for mages in my opinion

----------


## Skaarlaw

For pvp, you'd be better off getting Engineering
For pve, you'd be better off getting Tailoring etc.

Tailoring/Enchanting patterns drop more in PvE
Engineering has some nice tricks, bombs (frost bombs are pwnage with frost mage) and the Goggles are always nice

----------


## Frío

I think I've decide what professions to choose. Thanks everybody! :Smile:

----------


## Anic

Engineering is good for all classes i think

----------


## BrightChild

> For pvp, you'd be better off getting Engineering
> For pve, you'd be better off getting Tailoring etc.
> 
> Tailoring/Enchanting patterns drop more in PvE
> Engineering has some nice tricks, bombs (frost bombs are pwnage with frost mage) and the Goggles are always nice


That pretty much sums it up.

----------


## druu77

I myself have a 70 mage that used to be a 375 tailor but gave it up for engineering. Personallly i think that engineering is way better. Not only are the goggles amazing but so are many other items that you can get. The Gnomish Poultryzer is my favorite and has saved me more times that i can count. But if you really want to focus on PVE and not worry on the PVP aspect much at all i would reccomend tailoring for obvious reasons.

----------


## Sadchaos

Really if I were you I would go tailoring until 70 then switch out to engineering so at least at 70 you have decent gear for you to pvp until you get arena gear.

----------


## meh

tailoring/enchanting is an awesome combo for mages. Spellfire is awesome.

----------


## nevincho

Engineering best prof for every one classes  :Smile:  my warrior it`s a great engineering skill with nice items  :Smile:

----------


## Nevoron

> tailoring/enchanting is an awesome combo for mages. Spellfire is awesome.


Yeah but Spellfire only needs tailoring and the 24 spelldmg on the rings aren't that big of a deal.

If you want to PvP i'd say go for Mining / Engineer. Grenades are fun.
If you want to PvE i'd say go for Tailoring / Engineer. The Googles are par with T5 helmet.

----------


## [Shon3m]

> tailoring and enchanting are the best for mages in my opinion


 
i'd /agree 2d lol here my 70 mage ya  :Big Grin:  The World of Warcraft Armory

----------


## ChrisC

> i'd /agree 2d lol here my 70 mage ya  The World of Warcraft Armory


I like how half your gear is PvP, and and is PvE. BTW, nice wand, dagger, wrists, chest, and shoulders.



> 3v3_Rating:1273_


Niceeeee
Ontopic- My mage is tailoring/mining, and my lock is enchanting (tailoring in the 200s doesn't count.)

----------


## Judas911

Havnt read much of the other respone's but engineering can never be a downside... you get some sick googles and fun trinkets. But its a money hog.

----------


## phatback

In high-end raiding guilds its usually required for a mage to have Leather working for drums+ enchanting is great for pve/pvp bc of ring enchants only good thing about engineering is the t5 equivlent helm. However, Killing Vashj isnt that hard...Overall i recomend Enchanting/LW or Tailoring/LW

----------


## Turokuruvar

Once you can gear up past Spellfire/Spellstrike, I'm a real fan of dropping tailoing for LW. Yes its a new profession to level but the drums are seriously a huge party buff.

----------


## ohaitharr

They are actually nerfing the rocket boots next patch so I would say no, not really worth it.

----------


## Impulse01

Honestly with the up and coming nerf of rocket boots, $%@# blizzard, it is back to them being even. Before I would have said engineering because rocket boots are amazing and fun, along with providing some interesting ways to get away in PvP. Really just choose what is preferred.

----------


## Kissy

*I level'd eng with my mage. comes in handy for* *Seaforium Charge when solo'n instances greatly improves the cash rate :P

Also* *Jumper Cables are great if your the last one alive from a wipe and they actully work lol

Also a fair few nice Googles, explosive sheep for fun and few other treats, Like the engineering flying mount ^.^

Just my opinion :P
*

----------


## izzywizzybuzy

i would not level drums as a mage, they are being nerfed to have a partywide debuff cooldown

----------


## evilsorrow

it go with tailor and enchanting its what will work best i think

----------


## Thimpey

Tailoring for gear, Engineering for PvP BUT not Engi's not worth it because Blizztard just nerfed Rocketboots inside arena(as some people already wrote) GJ Blizz. >_<

----------


## noes

Whiners about the rocket boots make me very sad.

Ofcourse <3 just go world pvp and bg's with engineering. Togheter with tailoring for the nets, the imbaness and u get lots more CC

----------


## Angel Dust

Tailoring/Enchanting is the way to go imo. Engineering maybe as a substitute for Tailoring.

----------


## Dracle

Engineering is a great proffesion for all classes.

You will find something interesting in there for your mage for pvp and pve.

And with WOTLK around the corner id expect some really nice new items to craft from enginerring. And a nice moneymaking also.

----------


## Demonicmaster

People still have not mentioned the Zapthrottle Mote Extractor (Zapthrottle Mote Extractor - Spell - World of Warcraft). That makes Engineering very profitable for max level players. I usually fly around Nagrand snagging the gas to make Primal Airs and then do my dailies I have typically racked in around 570g per day doing this. 250 for the dailies and another 315 (35g per Primal Air)

----------


## explicit77

its good if your in to pvp

----------


## subtroy

After the rocket boots nerf engineering sucks for arena, but i still pushed it for the gyrocopter :P
If u just want to do pvp like me, take engineering

----------


## ilikrusyspoons

If you're planning on doing high end raiding it might be worth it, but I would still recommend tailoring first.

----------


## tristiano77

-------------------------------------

----------


## tossuz

Yes it is.

----------


## delphina

It has some good benefits such as roadside repair, and is a face profession for guild parties and such, but I would say tailoring enchanting is better. Enchanting is really good for pvp too. It can make or break a game between two well geared arena teams. Since the added stats no matter how little can save you in a game.

----------


## sh4wnyo

its decent for mage.

----------

